

Bill Gates & Warren Buffet Plan the World’s Biggest Bank Job - daemon0
http://blog.dutiee.com/robinhood-tax-bill-gates-warren-buffet-and-millions-worldwide-plan-worlds-biggest-bank-job/

======
ScottWhigham
Wait - how is this a tax on financial institutions/"the super rich" exactly?
FTA: "The tax proposes a 0.05% levy on all financial transactions and has the
potential to raise hundreds of billions yearly to support initiatives to help
those most affected by the recession. In short, a 0.05% tax on the super-rich
to help ease the effects of the recession on the poorest sections of society."

The banks will, of course, add at least 0.05% price changes so that their
users have to pay 0.05% more. I don't see how this has anything to do with the
"super rich".

